
dict2form – python dictionary object to HTML JSON form generator - mehmetkose
https://github.com/mehmetkose/dict2form
======
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN:"

W3's _HTML JSON Form Submission_ : [https://www.w3.org/TR/html-json-
forms/](https://www.w3.org/TR/html-json-forms/)

~~~
mehmetkose
I added on GitHub README. But I'll write more details soon for JSON
submission.

